# could she be an english spot mix?



## EmmaandTilly (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm sure she is a mix I'm thinking english spot but I don't know.. Tilly is over a year old now..please excuse the state of my bathroom! Not sure if the pictures worked..


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 9, 2013)

No the pictures didn't upload maybe try uploading them one at a time in the comments. It is highly unlikely as a pet that she is an English spot because they are so big and more of a hyper breed. English spots have a full arch like so







Also a lot of breeds have what is called the broken pattern, now the look of it varies from rabbit to rabbit, but there are a lot of rabbits that have the same kind of markings as an English spot. Although they are a completely different rabbit breed.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 9, 2013)

Based on the photo you have uploaded of her for the Rabbit Registry, I would give that one a big No.  Shes very cute however.


----------



## EmmaandTilly (Aug 9, 2013)

This is Tilly


----------



## majorv (Aug 9, 2013)

Have to agree with the others...I don't see any English Spot in her.


----------



## EmmaandTilly (Aug 9, 2013)

does anyone know what breed she looks like? i only know.english spots that have the spots im not good with breeds..


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 9, 2013)

Shes most likely a mix or 2 or even more breeds. And a little on the heavy side as it appears. Tons of rabbit breeds come in Broken patterns. 

She looks to be a tri colour


----------



## ladysown (Aug 9, 2013)

she's a tri-colour mixed breed pet.  she is torted. 

what exactly she is, could be almost anything.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 9, 2013)

EmmaandTilly said:


> This is Tilly



She doesn't look like an English Spot but she does seem a little over weight, maybe you could start cutting back on her food.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 9, 2013)

Definitely not an English Spot, many breeds are recognized in broken (spotted) patterns. She looks very much like a tri color Mini Rex to me. I can't quite tell whether she has rex fur though (very short, cottony, and soft feeling). If not, she may be a rex mix, but definitely has the body type/head/ear.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 9, 2013)

EmmaandTilly said:


> does anyone know what breed she looks like? i only know.english spots that have the spots im not good with breeds..



English spots are certainly not the only breed with spots. Here is a video that I made of different breeds. It also gives weights for each breed. I agree she is a torted tri color and think she does resemble a mini rex mix. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5GBu-6GfM4


----------



## EmmaandTilly (Aug 9, 2013)

believe it or not but she was alot fatter then that when i got her off her last owner! shes lost loads of weight bless her..


----------

